# Lights out!



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I got to church this AM to find most folks in the narthex of the church in the dark. Seems someone helped themselves to the copper wire forming the main connection the city power. So no recordings and no lights (or heat) for the Am service. We carried on however. I came back after lunch to see that someone had set up a small generator which had a few lights on; however, when someone brought and tried to connect a larger generator toward the end of the PM service we all heard some crackling and loud voices followed by an acrid smell. Seems the larger generator was not set right and arc'd some panels. Someone is going to be busy this week I suspect. Hopefully it will be repaired this week; we prayed for conviction of sin for the thief. This is second time we've had the copper wiring stolen; the first to affect Lord's day services. We'll go aluminum for the next install I think.
So hopefully these were not the best sermons pastor ever gave as they were not recorded....


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Well, I got to church this AM to find most folks in the narthex of the church in the dark. Seems someone helped themselves to the copper wire forming the main connection the city power. So no recordings and no lights (or heat) for the Am service. We carried on however. I came back after lunch to see that someone had set up a small generator which had a few lights on; however, when someone brought and tried to connect a larger generator toward the end of the PM service we all heard some crackling and loud voices followed by an acrid smell. Seems the larger generator was not set right and arc'd some panels. Someone is going to be busy this week I suspect. Hopefully it will be repaired this week; we prayed for conviction of sin for the thief. This is second time we've had the copper wiring stolen; the first to affect Lord's day services. We'll go aluminum for the next install I think.
> So hopefully these were not the best sermons pastor ever gave as they were not recorded....



Someone had to know exactly where the copper wire was, what it was connected to, and how to remove it. An inside job, perhaps?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Someone had to know exactly where the copper wire was, what it was connected to, and how to remove it. An inside job, perhaps?


This was the second time. The first was during some reconstruction. So more than likely it was the same thief if as you say he had to know and it wasn't visible. But I dunno. (by that I dunno if it was the same thief; I wouldn't evil surmise it was an inside job).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 10, 2006)

Some one recorded the December 3rd sermons on a hand held MP3 recorder. Poor quality but better than nothing I suppose. These are posted at SermonAudio. The are:
*
Christian Liberty 14: Be Fully Persuaded
The Pilgrim Psalms 11: The Pilgrim's Hope (PSA 130) 

This is the pastor's note:
**Brief Sermon Overview:*When we arrived at the church building on the Lord's Day, the electrical wires leading into the building had been vandalized. With copper wire going for around $3 per pound, perhaps the thief was after our copper more than our electricity, but he couldn't take one without taking the other.

As a result, the sermons for 12/3 were preached as we sat in the cold and dark. The only way we were able to record the sermons was by means of a small (8 Khz) handheld MP3 recorder. The sound quality of today's sermons is pretty bad. But we are uploading them anyway in the hopes that they will be an encouragement in themselves, and also an encouragement that we should do what God has called us to do even in the face of adversity.

RB


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 10, 2006)

People seem to be stealing wiring alot of late. Several buildings around where I currently live have been broken into in the last couple of months. The local police here put it down to addicts taking the wire and selling it to scrap yards for cash to support their habits. But who knows.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 10, 2006)

MrMerlin777 said:


> People seem to be stealing wiring alot of late. Several buildings around where I currently live have been broken into in the last couple of months. The local police here put it down to addicts taking the wire and selling it to scrap yards for cash to support their habits. But who knows.


Copper prices have gone through the roof due to development in China and India and the fading boom in housing here (and the fact there have been no new mines of late). I think we put aluminum wire in this time. If it was an addict I'm sure they did not care it was God's copper wire. We prayed they would be convicted and repent.


----------

